# What the H#$%!!!



## LisaCadwell (Dec 2, 2012)

I started to shoot in RAW a couple of months ago and I will admit that I've edited the photos and posted them; but, I've yet to actually develop any. So a couple of days ago I picked out a few of my favorites and sent them to Winkflash (which is where I normally get my prints). I order some 5x7's and a few 8X10's to use as possible Christmas gifts and I get an error message from them. Low quality picture. 

I took the photos in Raw and did some editing. Not a ton of cropping but a little. How is it even possible to get an low quality photo error message? The files were between 1.5-5+ MB???

Did I really lose that much quality while editing? Or do I need to be sending my files to a photo lab?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 2, 2012)

We need more information!  Please post one or two examples of the images which were flagged as "Low quality" along with full EXIF data.  There are a number of things that could have gone wrong, but as long as you have the RAW files, then all you will have lost is a little time.


----------



## Tee (Dec 2, 2012)

Post the picture that was denied.


----------



## BrianV (Dec 2, 2012)

Did you send the RAW format files, or did you export them to JPEG after editing? Did you resize them?

If you sent them RAW- be sure the the lab can decode them. Most RAW files have an embedd "low resolution" JPEG file in the header, used for thumbnails, in addition to the raw image. If the lab used that thumbnail, could explain the low-res message.


----------



## LisaCadwell (Dec 2, 2012)

I sent them the edited jpeg photo can't I post the photos on here as they are too big??? 
My Public Share Images At Winkflash Would this help you to look at? These are the photos that I uploaded to print. ???


----------



## e.rose (Dec 2, 2012)

My guess is that when you exported them to JPEG, you exported them at too low of a resolution.  I clicked on one of your images in the gallery, and there was a "direct link to image" and when I went to THAT address... the image I'm taken to is tiny.  And if THAT'S what you're trying to print... that's WHY you're getting a warning.

What do you edit in?  Lightroom?


----------



## BrianV (Dec 2, 2012)

You images are ~1050x1600, and were about 300KBytes each. That implies "medium" compression, on old "Photoshop 7.0" was a 7 on a scale of 12.

You will be losing a lot of detail, and the prints will probably show the loss in quality. As an example, I took a raw image, scaled to 1065x1600, saved with "lossless" jpeg compression, and then used the setting that was close to yours. I cropped the image for these attachments from the 1065x1600 images. You can see the detail loss.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 2, 2012)

Well, I was going to post something useful but rose wrote my thoughts out for me


----------



## BrianV (Dec 2, 2012)

The images posted in a different folder,

My Public Share Images At Winkflash

are :

Resolution: 3888 X 2592

Size: 3.5 MB


So, sizing problem and compression problem.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 2, 2012)

The nifty tool at the bottom says she's still viewing this thread.  I'm assuming that she just left the page open and walked away from her computer, cause I'm still anxiously waiting for her to tell me what program she's using to edit her images so we can help her figure out how to properly export her images.......


----------



## LisaCadwell (Dec 2, 2012)

e.rose said:


> My guess is that when you exported them to JPEG, you exported them at too low of a resolution.  I clicked on one of your images in the gallery, and there was a "direct link to image" and when I went to THAT address... the image I'm taken to is tiny.  And if THAT'S what you're trying to print... that's WHY you're getting a warning.
> 
> What do you edit in?  Lightroom?



Yes I edit in Lightroom. Is it maybe a setting in the exporting that I have wrong? I have the quality at 100 and the resolution at 11000. ?

Hmm... I just noticed that the file size is a lot lower than the file on my computer. All of the pictures show 400.5KB. My files on the computer are showing at the lowest 1.5MB. 

 Maybe Winkflash has a file size limit! ARG.... Where is a good place to get photos printed?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 2, 2012)

www.bayphoto.com - www.whcc.com - www.adoramapix.com

I've used all three and liked the results from each.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 2, 2012)

In Lightroom...

Under file settings:

Format:  JPEG

Color Space:  (Mine is sRGB, but set it to whatever your printer prefers, if anything)

Quality:  100

Under Image Sizing:

Resize to fit:  UNCHECKED

Resolution:  300 Pixels per inch (why on EARTH is your resolution set to 11000ppi?!  Haha... that's like... unnecessarily huge.  I didn't even know that was *possible*.   )

Check around Winkflash and see if it says anything about sizing images down, but even if they do, one would think they'd size it down so that it was still at a printable size for them.

There are a million places to print images... just depends on what you want them for.

Try Mpix... you don't have to have a pro account to use the regular mpix.com


----------



## LisaCadwell (Dec 2, 2012)

I was away from My laptop. Too much going on today. I think I set it at 11000 because that was the max allowable- so I figured it was full amount and would avoid this problem. I will low it to the 300. 

I'm starting to think that the problem is with wink flash and the upload to them and not my files. That would make more sense I guess. But you are right. What photo printing place is going to limit the quality of a photo???


----------



## RxForB3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Some places give you an option (like "high quality upload") that must be checked for the files to upload at your full quality.  Perhaps this is the case with Winkflash?


----------



## LisaCadwell (Dec 2, 2012)

AND the answer is this... With Winkflash you have to download their "transporter". You drag and drop your photos into it and tell it to send to Winkflash. There is a check mark for "turbo" upload and yep - it decreases your resolution GREATLY!!!!!. It wasn't a problem with my photos after all. WHEW! It's a wasted order that I placed - but at least it is now resolved. I was so afraid that I was missing something with the editing! 

Thank you all again for the advice! I have reset my Light room settings as well now.  You guys are great!!!!


----------



## KmH (Dec 2, 2012)

Exporting at 11,000 PPI would make a photo really, really, really, *small*. 

3000 px divided by 11,000 PPI = 0.27 inches.

3000 px divided by 300 PPI = 10 inches.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 2, 2012)

KmH said:


> Exporting at 11,000 PPI would make a photo really, really, really, *small*.
> 
> 3000 px divided by 11,000 PPI = 0.27 inches.
> 
> 3000 px divided by 300 PPI = 10 inches.



You're right.  

I think I was thinking more in the terms of "How in the HELL... would you want to cram all that into a file when 300ppi is printing standard?"

I dunno how to explain what I was thinking.  My mind twists stuff up sometimes.  Obviously.  :lmao:

Either way... 11,000ppi is so totally not needed for what she's doing, haha.


----------



## KmH (Dec 2, 2012)

11,000 PPI makes me think of this video: 

I just ****ing shot myself - YouTube


----------



## e.rose (Dec 2, 2012)

KmH said:


> 11,000 PPI makes me think of this video:
> 
> I just ****ing shot myself - YouTube



:shock:

WTF?!    What an IDIOT. :banghead:


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 6, 2012)

I see in your profile you're shooting with a Rebel XS. 10mp RAW. Anything more than minor cropping/straightening, you'd likely end up with 6-8 MP, and then converting it to JPG would make something about 2mp, and selecting other than 'max size' JPG would reduce that even further. 

I learned a similar lesson when I had my G-5 and later 30D (8mp)...not enough megapixels to leave a 'decent size' after anything more than minor cropping. So I upgraded to a 60D to get some 'cropping headroom'. That made a world of difference. RAW was about 22 megabytes and large JPG out of the camera about 8-9. I just moved up to a 5D3 and it's roughly 35 meg / 10 meg sizes. LOTS of cropping headroom.


----------

